# Friday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Green = KIRO & WMOR analog c-band in-the-clear OTA network feeds.*
*Blue = Superstation feeds.*
*Red = DirecTV EI feeds.*

*4:05pm PT -* 
Angels (No TV) @ Blue Jays (No TV) 
Rockies *(KWGN)* @ Phillies (CN8) 
Royals (FSN Midwest Alt) @ Orioles *(CSN-Mid Atlantic & EI 755)* 
Mariners (*KIRO*/FSN Portland) @ Yankees *(YES & EI 756)* 
Rangers (FSN Southwest Alt) @ Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 757)*

*4:15pm PT -* 
Red Sox *(NESN & EI 754)* & Devil Rays *(WMOR)*

*5:05pm PT -* 
Tigers (FSN Detroit) @ Twins (KSTC/*FSN NOrth-Minnesota & EI 759)*
Marlins (FSN Florida) @ Brewers *(FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 760)* 
Mets (FSN New York) @ Astros *(FSN Southwest & EI 761)* 
A's (No TV) @ White Sox *(FSN Chicago & EI 762)*

*5:10pm PT -* 
Braves *(WTBS)* @ Cardinals *(FSN Midwest & EI 758)*

*7:05pm PT -* 
Expos (No TV) @ D'Backs (KTVK-3TV) 
Pirates *(FSN Pittsburgh & EI 764)* @ Padres (Ch 4 Padres)

*7:10pm PT -* 
Cubs *(WGN)* @ Dodgers *(FSN West 2 & EI 763)*

*7:35pm PT -* 
Reds (No TV) @ Giants *(FSN Bay Area & EI 765)*


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Mariners/Yankees on Dish Sports Alt2(Ch 447)
(available in WA, OR, ID, AK, HI and MT)


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Phillies game moved from CSN to CN8 due to Sixers/Celtics game.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Add FSN North-Minnesota as a simulcast for tht Twins. Possible EI feed as well for that game?? 

Thanks for the Phillies update


----------

